

HN Suggestion: "add comment and upvote" button? - bkbleikamp

I often comment on a submission and forget to give it an upvote.  Implementing a button at the bottom of the comment form that said "add comment and upvote" would allow people to comment and upvote an item in one click.
======
humbledrone
"Make everything as simple as possible, but not simpler."

